# Audi Exclusive Sighting: R18 V10 in Garnet Red Pearl Effect



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've seen Garnet Red Pearl Effect on Audis before, often Q5s. Still, this is the first R8 V10 we've seen in the hue and we like what we see. This particular car was just delivered at * Audi North Scottsdale * and these iPhone pics were sent to us by Audi brand specialist and * former Fourtitude Project A3 owner * Brian McCauley. Thanks Brian for the shots.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad I could help. The new owner just loves it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

ProjectA3;bt1048 said:


> Glad I could help. The new owner just loves it


Did you sell it to him Bri?

Thanks again for sharing.


----------

